# Μια Χριστουγεννιάτικη ιστορία (λεξιλόγιο)



## wanderer (Dec 10, 2018)

Αυτές τις μέρες τελείωσα το "_Α Christmas Carol_" του Dickens και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάποιες σκέψεις για την επιλογή λέξεων και εκφράσεων που χρησιμοποίησε η μεταφράστρια. Η μεταφράστρια είναι η γνωστή *Μαρία Αγγελίδου*. 

Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, με ξένισε κάπως η χρήση ενός *παρωχημένου* λεξιλογίου αλλά και η αίσθηση κάποιας γλωσσικής *επιτήδευσης*. Τις λέξεις-φράσεις δεν τις σημείωσα εξαρχής καθώς διάβαζα το κείμενο, διότι ήμουν διστακτικός να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα και να σχολιάσω εγώ (ποιός..εγώ! ) τις λεξιλογικές επιλογές μιας καταξιωμένης μεταφράστριας. Τις σημείωσα όμως αργότερα κάνοντας ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα ξανά το κείμενο. Σίγουρα θα μου ξέφυγαν κάποιες, παρόλα αυτά "τσίμπησα" και σημείωσα αρκετές και είναι οι εξής:

-_να 'τσουζε σαν αυτό τ'*αγιάζι*_
-_δεν θα άντεχε να κάθεται *εκειδά*_
-_φορούσε άσπρη *ρεντιγκότα*_
-_*το λοιπόν*_
-_σ'όλη μου τη *ζήση*_
-_γέμισε με ζεστό *ποντς*_
-_να πιάσουν σωστά το *πρίμο σεκόντο*_
-_το *ντρίλινο* πουκάμισο._

Καταλαβαίνω για κάποιες λέξεις (ρεντιγκότα, ποντς, πρίμο σεκόντο) επειδή είναι "Ντίκενς" ίσως να ήθελε να δώσει έναν πιο "κυριλάτο αέρα" στο έργο αλλά τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει κάποια υποσημείωση. Επίσης το έργο σίγουρα διαβάζεται και απο νεαρότερες ηλικίες και δεν νομίζω να είναι κατανοητό τέτοιο λεξιλόγιο. Όσο αφορά το "το λοιπόν", νομίζω είναι έκφραση εποχής των παππούδων μας· εγώ προσωπικά μόνο σε παλιές ταινίες την έχω ακούσει. Αν σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται, χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για αστεϊσμό. 

Επίσης σε πολύ γενικό επίπεδο και όσο μπόρεσα να καταλάβω απο κάποιες αντιπαραβολές που έκανα με το πρωτότυπο, νομίζω η μεταφράστρια ήθελε εξαρχής να δώσει έναν "προσωπικό" της τόνο και δεν βάδιζε τόσο "by the book". Mπορεί φυσικά να κάνω λάθος και να λέω βλακείες.

Ξαναλέω ότι δεν έχω σκοπό να στηλιτεύσω τις επιλογές της μεταφράστριας αλλά να εκφράσω την αρνητική γνώμη που άφησε σε εμένα αυτό. Θα ήθελα να δω τη γνώμη σας για το πως φάνηκαν και σε εσάς όλα αυτά.


ΥΓ: Όσοι δεν έχετε διαβάσει αυτό το κλασικό έργο, *να το διαβάσετε* asap!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2018)

Το "πρίμο σεκόντο" είναι "κυριλάτη" λέξη (που δικαιολογείται λόγω Ντίκενς) και όχι πασίγνωστος μουσικός όρος; 
Η "ρεντιγκότα" είναι "κυριλάτη" λέξη και δεν είναι πασίγνωστη ονομασία ενός είδους ενδυμασίας; 
Το "αγιάζι" είναι άγνωστη λέξη που χρειάζεται επεξήγηση; 
Το "εκειδά" είναι επιτηδευμένη λέξη που οφείλεται στον προσωπικό τόνο της μεταφράστριας;

Συγγνώμη, αλλά κάποιο πρόβλημα βλέπω σ' αυτά που διαβάζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2018)

wanderer said:


> Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, με ξένισε κάπως η χρήση ενός *παρωχημένου* λεξιλογίου αλλά και η αίσθηση κάποιας γλωσσικής *επιτήδευσης*.



Μήπως εννοείς ότι κάποια χαρακτηριστικά στο λεξιλόγιό της σου θυμίζουν παλιά εποχή; Δεν θα πρέπει όμως να συμβαίνει αυτό; Μπορείς να μεταφράσεις ένα έργο του 19ου αιώνα με λεξιλόγιο του 20ου ή του 21ου; Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι όπως δεν μπορούν οι ήρωες να μιλούν για αυτοκίνητα ή τηλεόραση, έτσι και τα εργατικά τους ρούχα δεν θα είναι από ντένιμ αλλά από ντρίλι (ένα ύφασμα της εποχής), τα καλά τους ρούχα δεν θα είναι σακάκι-γιλέκο-παντελόνι αλλά ρεντιγκότα κ.ο.κ.

Για το «γλωσσική επιτήδευση» θα χρειαζόμουν ένα-δυο παραδείγματα για να καταλάβω επειδή νομίζω ότι ίσως κι εδώ έχουμε μια δυσαρμονία αιώνων... :) Ας πούμε, λέξεις όπως «ζήση» και «το λοιπόν» δεν μπορεί να κριθούν χωρίς να έχουμε πρωτότυπο και συγκείμενο. Ποιος μιλάει; Ένας ποιητής θα μιλήσει για ζήση, ένας καραγωγέας μάλλον όχι. Ένας γιατρός δεν θα πει «το λοιπόν», θα το πει όμως ο προηγούμενος καραγωγέας.

Όλες οι λέξεις που επισήμανες, πάντως, υπάρχουν στο ηλεκτρονικό ΛΚΝ, ακόμη και το πρίμο-σε(γ)κόντο υπάρχει, άρα δεν είναι ούτε σπάνιες ούτε μη δόκιμες. Ακόμη και το ποντς υπάρχει, που σε ξένισε (πώς να το μεταφράσεις, δηλαδή, αλλιώς;}

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που η Μαρία Αγγελίδου *είναι *(δεν «θεωρείται» απλώς) καταξιωμένη μεταφράστρια. Η πρότασή μου είναι να απολαμβάνεις τη γραφή της (καθόλου εξεζητημένη δεν είναι, κάθε άλλο) κι αν κάτι σε παραξενεύει, να το ψάχνεις στα λεξικά σου ή μαζί μας, εδώ.

Αλλά ούτε κι αυτά που γράφω είναι ανάγκη να τα πάρεις τοις μετρητοίς... Ερεύνα και (μετά, και αν) πίστευε. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2018)

Σαν (πρόχειρο) μέτρο τού πόσο έχει διδαχτεί μια λέξη χρησιμοποιώ συχνά τις αναζητήσεις στα σχολικά βιβλία.

Παράδειγμα:
αγιάζι sitei-schools.gr
https://www.google.gr/search?q=αγιάζι+site:pi-schools.gr&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Βλέπουμε ότι τα παιδιά θα πρέπει να μαθαίνουν κάποια στιγμή το _αγιάζι_, αλλά τη _ρεντιγκότα_ θα πρέπει να διαβάσουν μυθιστορήματα για άλλες εποχές αν θέλουν να τη μάθουν. Μαζί με εκατοντάδες άλλες λέξεις που δεν περιγράφουν πράγματα της εποχής μας.

Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι μήπως βιβλία που απευθύνονται σε παιδιά και περιέχουν λεξιλόγιο που ξέρουμε ότι είναι άγνωστο θα πρέπει πάντα να περιέχουν και κάποιο γλωσσάριο ή κάποιες σημειώσεις. Το ποιες λέξεις θα μπαίνουν σε ένα τέτοιο γλωσσάριο και ποιες θα πρέπει να βρει ο αναγνώστης στο λεξικό του είναι θέμα για άλλη συζήτηση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2018)

Εμένα οι συγκεκριμένες επιλογές μου φαίνονται εξαιρετικές. Η ρεντιγκότα, το ντρίλινο και το ποντς αναπόφευκτα (πώς αλλιώς να μιλήσεις για το συγκεκριμένο ρούχο, το συγκεκριμένο ύφασμα και το συγκεκριμένο ποτό), το αγιάζι γνωστό (ούτε καν με ξένισε), το πρίμο σεκόντο γνωστό (έστω κι αν δεν το λέμε συχνά), η ζήση και το εκειδά δίνουν ένα πιο λογοτεχνικό ύφος... Γενικά, αναγκαίες και ωραίες επιλογές. Απλώς δεν είναι καθημερινές λέξεις, ούτε και υπάρχει λόγος να είναι. Λογοτεχνία διαβάζουμε (και Ντίκενς, ένα παραπάνω).


----------



## wanderer (Dec 10, 2018)

Alexandra said:


> Το "πρίμο σεκόντο" είναι "κυριλάτη" λέξη (που δικαιολογείται λόγω Ντίκενς) και όχι *πασ*ίγνωστος μουσικός όρος;


 Όχι απλά πασίγνωστος αλλά ούτε καν γνωστός όρος δεν είναι. Μπορεί να ακούγεται κάποιες φορές σαν έκφραση, αλλά πολύς κόσμος δεν γνωρίζει τι εννοούμε πραγματικά με το "πρίμο σεκόντο".



Alexandra said:


> Η "ρεντιγκότα" είναι "κυριλάτη" λέξη και δεν είναι πασίγνωστη ονομασία ενός είδους ενδυμασίας;


 Η γνώμη μου κι εδώ είναι η ίδια με την παραπάνω παράθεση. Πιστεύω ότι αρκετοί δεν γνωρίζουν τι θα πει "ρεντιγκότα".



Alexandra said:


> Το "εκειδά" είναι επιτηδευμένη λέξη που οφείλεται στον προσωπικό τόνο της μεταφράστριας;


Σαν φυσικός ομιλητής δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ, απο κανέναν και πουθενά. Ακόμα και στα-λίγα ομολογουμένως-βιβλία που έχω διαβάσει, δεν την έχω συναντήσει ποτέ.



Alexandra said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά κάποιο πρόβλημα βλέπω σ' αυτά που διαβάζω.


 Δεν έκανα κάποια κριτική σε κάποιο μεσημεριανό πάνελ. Έγραψα αφενός την αίσθηση που αποκόμισα σαν ένας απλός αναγνώστης, αφετέρου ήθελα να ζητήσω και τη δική σας γνώμη-σαν έμπειροι στη λογοτεχνία-ακόμα και αν η δική μου αίσθηση δείχνει προβληματική.



drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως εννοείς ότι κάποια χαρακτηριστικά στο λεξιλόγιό της σου θυμίζουν παλιά εποχή; Δεν θα πρέπει όμως να συμβαίνει αυτό; Μπορείς να μεταφράσεις ένα έργο του 19ου αιώνα με λεξιλόγιο του 20ου ή του 21ου;..


 Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Και μένα στα μάτια μου δείχνει ένα ωραίο "εφέ" που αντικατοπτρίζει την εποχή. Τουλάχιστον όμως δεν θα πρεπε να είχε μια υποσημείωση για αυτές τις δύο λέξεις; Επιμένω πως πολύς κόσμος δεν τις γνωρίζει. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι κάποιοι μεταφραστές δεν θα είχαν πρόβλημα να το μεταφράσουν απευθείας.



drsiebenmal said:


> Για το «γλωσσική επιτήδευση»θα χρειαζόμουν ένα-δυο παραδείγματα για να καταλάβω επειδή νομίζω ότι ίσως κι εδώ έχουμε μια δυσαρμονία αιώνων... :) Ας πούμε, λέξεις όπως «ζήση» και «το λοιπόν» δεν μπορεί να κριθούν χωρίς να έχουμε πρωτότυπο και συγκείμενο. Ποιος μιλάει; Ένας ποιητής θα μιλήσει για ζήση, ένας καραγωγέας μάλλον όχι. Ένας γιατρός δεν θα πει «το λοιπόν», θα το πει όμως ο προηγούμενος καραγωγέας.


 Πολύ ωραίο αυτό που είπες! Για "ζήση" λοιπόν κάνει λόγο η *κ. Ντίλμπερ* η υπηρέτρια του Σκρούτζ. Κάθε άλλο παρά καλλιεργημένη είναι. Όσο αφορά το "το λοιπόν", θα επιμείνω πως είναι κάτι εντελώς παρωχημένο πόσο μάλλον όταν απευθυνόμαστε σε σημερινούς φυσικούς ομιλητές. Παρατηρώ τον πατέρα μου όταν τύχει και το ακούσει (πχ απο μια παλιά ταινία), να γελάει με αυτή την έκφραση. Προκαλεί τον γέλωτα (γι'αυτό και το ακούς μόνο σε αστείες σκηνές) και είναι ανύπαρκτη για τους σημερινούς φυσικούς ομιλητές στην καθημερινότητά τους. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα να εκφραστεί με διαφορετικό τρόπο.



drsiebenmal said:


> Όλες οι λέξεις που επισήμανες, πάντως, υπάρχουν στο ηλεκτρονικό ΛΚΝ, ακόμη και το πρίμο-σε(γ)κόντο υπάρχει, άρα δεν είναι ούτε σπάνιες ούτε μη δόκιμες. Ακόμη και το ποντς υπάρχει, που σε ξένισε (πώς να το μεταφράσεις, δηλαδή, αλλιώς;}


 Το "εκειδά" δεν υπάρχει :Ρ. Επίσης το ότι μια λέξη περιλαμβάνεται σε ένα λεξικό, δεν νομίζω ότι την καθιστά και "συχνή"· σωστά; Το "πόντς" με ξένισε με την έννοια ότι εγώ προσωπικά (και νομίζω πολλοί) δεν κατάλαβα (πέρα απο το ότι ήταν ποτό προφανώς) τι ήταν. Αργότερα το έψαξα και βρήκα ότι είναι " κοκτέιλ που γίνεται με βάση το κόκκινο κρασί το πορτό (btw δεν το ξέρω ούτε αυτό) και το ρούμι, αρωματίζονται με πορτοκάλι, λεμόνι, κανελογαρίφαλα ή μοσχοκάρυδο, και γλυκαίνονται με μαύρη ή κανονική ζάχαρη. Δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την λέξη αλλά πιστεύω μια υποσημείωση θα ήταν καλή.



nickel said:


> site: pi-schools.gr.


 Η αλήθεια είναι πως απ όλες τις λεξεις που παρέθεσα, το "αγιάζι" με προβλημάτισε αν θα έπρεπε να το συμπεριλάβω. Με τη σκέψη όμως ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στην καθημερινή ζωή, καθώς και ότι θα μπορούσε εύκολα να αποδοθεί με μια πιό καθημερινή έκφραση όπως "τσουχτερό κρύο", "υγρασία που περονιάζει" κτλ νομίζω θα μπορούσε εύκολα να αντικατασταθεί. Βέβαια εδώ απλές ιδέες εκφράζω και είναι πολύ πιθανό να πέφτω έξω. Αντίστοιχα αλλά σε εντονότερο βαθμό εκφράζομαι και με το "εκειδά" όπου δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να μην αποδοθεί σαν "ακριβώς εκεί".


@*ΑoratiΜelani*
Πολύ σεβαστή η γνώμη σου :) (όπως και ολονών εννοείται).

ΥΓ: Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2018)

wanderer said:


> Πολύ ωραίο αυτό που είπες! Για "ζήση" λοιπόν κάνει λόγο η *κ. Ντίλμπερ* η υπηρέτρια του Σκρουτζ. Κάθε άλλο παρά καλλιεργημένη είναι. Όσο αφορά το "το λοιπόν", θα επιμείνω πως είναι κάτι εντελώς παρωχημένο πόσο μάλλον όταν απευθυνόμαστε σε σημερινούς φυσικούς ομιλητές. Παρατηρώ τον πατέρα μου όταν τύχει και το ακούσει (πχ απο μια παλιά ταινία), να γελάει με αυτή την έκφραση. Προκαλεί τον γέλωτα (γι'αυτό και το ακούς μόνο σε αστείες σκηνές) και είναι ανύπαρκτη για τους σημερινούς φυσικούς ομιλητές στην καθημερινότητά τους. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα να εκφραστεί με διαφορετικό τρόπο.



Ωραία κι ευχαριστώ που το σημείωσες. Θα πρέπει να ψάξει κάποιος τώρα το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο για να καταλάβουμε το πώς και το γιατί της επιλογής αυτής. Όμως πρέπει να πω ότι ο Ντίκενς είναι συγγραφέας που χρησιμοποιεί από τα πλουσιότερα λεξιλόγια της αγγλικής γλώσσας (και πολλές από τις λέξεις του, ναι, αφενός έχουν ξεπεραστεί και αφετέρου δεν έχουν εύκολη ή άμεση αντιστοιχία στα ελληνικά).



wanderer said:


> Το "εκειδά" δεν υπάρχει :Ρ.


Υπάρχει, απλώς πρέπει να έχεις βάλει τη ρύθμιση να φαίνονται όλα τα διαθέσιμα λεξικά. :)

_*Σημείωση*: Η εικόνα φαίνεται μόλις πατήσεις στην εικονίτσα στο τέλος, έχουμε ένα ζητηματάκι με τους συνδέσμους του φόρουμ_









wanderer said:


> Επίσης το ότι μια λέξη περιλαμβάνεται σε ένα λεξικό, δεν νομίζω ότι την καθιστά και "συχνή"· σωστά; Το "πόντς" με ξένισε με την έννοια ότι εγώ προσωπικά (και νομίζω πολλοί) δεν κατάλαβα (πέρα απο το ότι ήταν ποτό προφανώς) τι ήταν. Αργότερα το έψαξα και βρήκα ότι είναι " κοκτέιλ που γίνεται με βάση το κόκκινο κρασί το πορτό (btw δεν το ξέρω ούτε αυτό) και το ρούμι, αρωματίζονται με πορτοκάλι, λεμόνι, κανελογαρίφαλα ή μοσχοκάρυδο, και γλυκαίνονται με μαύρη ή κανονική ζάχαρη. Δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την λέξη αλλά πιστεύω μια υποσημείωση θα ήταν καλή.



Όχι, το ότι μια λέξη υπάρχει στα λεξικά σημαίνει ότι είναι μια λέξη με σχετική συχνότητα εμφάνισης,όχι μόνο στον γραπτό λόγο των εφημερίδων αλλά και στη λογοτεχνία (που χρησιμοποιεί πλουσιότερο λεξιλόγιο) και επίσης ότι «βρίσκεται» εύκολα. Εδώ υπάρχουν μερικά μυστικά. Το πρώτο είναι ότι υπάρχουν λέξεις που δεν βρίσκονται καν στα τρέχοντα λεξικά, είτε επειδή είναι ειδικευμένες (π.χ. ιατρικές), είτε επειδή είναι ξεπερασμένες, είτε επειδή είναι τοπικές και για άλλους λόγους. Τέτοιες λέξεις θα έχεις ίσως δει ότι τις «ψάχνουμε» κι εμείς στη Λεξιλογία.

Το δεύτερο μυστικό είναι προσωπικής φύσης. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι ακόμη και σήμερα δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο να μου τυχαίνουν άγνωστες λέξεις σε αυτά που διαβάζω. Στις ξένες γλώσσες θα χρειαστώ λεξικό, στα ελληνικά (και υποθέτω ότι δεν θα σου φανεί περίεργο) έχω κενά σε λέξεις που γεννιούνται σήμερα από τη νεολαία π.χ. ή από νέους τομείς της ζωής. Όμως οι λέξεις έτσι μαθαίνονται και το λεξιλόγιο έτσι διευρύνεται, διαβάζοντας και αντιμετωπίζοντας καινούργιες από αυτές.

Α, και το «πόρτο» ή «πορτό»υπάρχει επίσης.



wanderer said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι πως απ όλες τις λέξεις που παρέθεσα, το "αγιάζι" με προβλημάτισε αν θα έπρεπε να το συμπεριλάβω. Με τη σκέψη όμως ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στην καθημερινή ζωή, καθώς και ότι θα μπορούσε εύκολα να αποδοθεί με μια πιό καθημερινή έκφραση όπως "τσουχτερό κρύο", "υγρασία που περονιάζει" κτλ νομίζω θα μπορούσε εύκολα να αντικατασταθεί. Βέβαια εδώ απλές ιδέες εκφράζω και είναι πολύ πιθανό να πέφτω έξω. Αντίστοιχα αλλά σε εντονότερο βαθμό εκφράζομαι και με το "εκειδά" όπου δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να μην αποδοθεί σαν "ακριβώς εκεί".


Εδώ μπαίνεις όμως στην ουσία της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης, όπου ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να ψάξει πιο βαθιά στο σακούλι με τις λέξεις και τις έννοιες και να χρησιμοποιήσει το _αγιάζι_ αντί για την ερμηνεία του, το _εκειδά_ αντί για το ακριβώς εκεί κλπ.

Τέλος, πρέπει να πω ότι με προβλημάτισε πολύ το θέμα με τις υποσημειώσεις, ακριβώς επειδή ο αναγνώστης πρέπει να διευκολύνεται χωρίς να χάνεται ο ρυθμός. Άνθρωπος που του αρέσει το διάβασμα αλλά έχει να αντιμετωπίσει θέματα όπως αυτά που περιγράφεις ίσως είναι ένδειξη πως έχει δημιουργηθεί κάποιο λεξικό χάσμα που μένει αόρατο ακριβώς επειδή πολλοί αναγνώστες δεν έχουν το θάρρος να κάνουν αυτό που έκανες εσύ: να γράψουν «βρε παιδιά, τι στην ευχή είναι το ποντς, πείτε το μας εσείς που μεγαλώσατε σε άλλον αιώνα, μη μας βάζετε να ψάχνουμε...»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2018)

Πρώτον, νομίζω πως είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ξέρουμε πραγματικά τι γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι. Καθένας μας κομίζει την προσωπική του εντύπωση, που σημαίνει ότι λέει κυρίως τι ξέρει ο ίδιος και κατά δεύτερο λόγο τι ακούει στον κύκλο του.

Δεύτερον, ποιος είπε ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν λέξεις που ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι; Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν λέξεις που να αποδίδουν αυτό που λέει το πρωτότυπο, σε αντίστοιχο επίπεδο ύφους. Εν προκειμένω χωρίς πρωτότυπο δίπλα δεν μπορώ να το πω με σιγουριά, αλλά γνωρίζοντας τον Ντίκενς, το πιθανότερο είναι πως η μεταφράστρια μετρίασε κιόλας λιγάκι το ύφος, για να το κάνει πιο προσιτό.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2018)

Αυτό ερχόμουν να πω κι εγώ. Η γλώσσα του Ντίκενς είναι γλώσσα του 19ου αιώνα και όχι μόνο αυτό: ο Ντίκενς αναφέρει και πολλά πραγματολογικά στοιχεία του 19ου αιώνα. Η ρεντιγκότα είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα. Ανεξαρτήτως αυτού, όμως, δεν είναι κακό να περιέχουν τα βιβλία άγνωστες λέξεις, ίσα ίσα (επίσης, εγώ λέω «το λοιπόν» και δεν είμαι συνομήλικη του Κωνσταντάρα :)).


----------



## Earion (Dec 11, 2018)

*Πρίμο-σεκόντο*
χίλια τραγούδια έχουμε πει *πρίμο-σεκόντο*
γιατί λοιπόν να πάει η αγάπη μας στον βρόντο
πες μου γιατί.

Στίχοι Κώστας Πρετεντέρης






Κι αν με χτύπησε τ’ *αγιάζι*
το σακάκι μου κι αν στάζει
σου το λέω δε με νοιάζει
μια και είμαστε μαζί.

Στίχοι Άκος Δασκαλόπουλος


----------



## wanderer (Dec 11, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει, απλώς πρέπει να έχεις βάλει τη ρύθμιση να φαίνονται όλα τα διαθέσιμα λεξικά. :)



Δεν το ήξερα. Σ'ευχαριστώ! :)




drsiebenmal said:


> Τέλος, πρέπει να πω ότι με προβλημάτισε πολύ το θέμα με τις υποσημειώσεις, ακριβώς επειδή ο αναγνώστης πρέπει να διευκολύνεται χωρίς να χάνεται ο ρυθμός. Άνθρωπος που του αρέσει το διάβασμα αλλά έχει να αντιμετωπίσει θέματα όπως αυτά που περιγράφεις ίσως είναι ένδειξη πως έχει δημιουργηθεί κάποιο λεξικό χάσμα που μένει αόρατο ακριβώς επειδή πολλοί αναγνώστες δεν έχουν το θάρρος να κάνουν αυτό που έκανες εσύ: να γράψουν «βρε παιδιά, τι στην ευχή είναι το ποντς, πείτε το μας εσείς που μεγαλώσατε σε άλλον αιώνα, μη μας βάζετε να ψάχνουμε...»



Διάβαζα πριν λίγο καιρό το blog του Νίκου Σαραντάκου για την Παναγία των Παρισίων (το οποίο άρθρο με παρότρυνε στο να αγοράσω το βιβλίο γι'αυτό και ευχαριστώ τον αρθογράφο), και συγκεκριμένα ένα σχόλιο που κάνει για τις σημειώσεις. Ο ίδιος διαφωνεί με το να μην υπάρχουν σημειώσεις. Είμαι κι εγώ της ίδιας άποψης· δηλαδή θέλω να υπάρχουν σημειώσεις οι οποίες βελτιώνουν την αναγνωστική εμπειρία. Πριν λίγο καιρό διάβαζα Ντοστογιέφσκι απο τις εκδόσεις του Γκοβόστη. Ως γνωστόν τα κείμενα (τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά τα του Ντόστο) απο αυτόν τον εκδοτικό οίκο, είναι "στεγνά" απο σημειώσεις. Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσαν να υπάρξουν πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα σχόλια (άλλωστε μιλάμε για Ντόστο και όχι για άρλεκιν). Είμαι λοιπόν της άποψης να υπάρχει ποσότητα αλλά και ποιότητα στα σχόλια δηλαδή αυτά να είναι απλά και κατανοητά στο μεγαλύτερο δυνατό μέτρο. Ο αναγνώστης αρχίζει και βαριέται όταν διαβάζει σχόλια ακαταλαβίστικα, κουλτουριάρικα, και πολλές φορές εκτός των γνωστικών δυνατοτήτων ενός μέσου ανθρώπου. Aλλά και αυτή η ικανότητα να μπορείς να παραθέτεις σημειώσεις με απλότητα, να έχεις διάκριση στην επιλογή του αριθμού των υποσημειώσεων αλλά και να γράφονται με τρόπο που να "ιντριγκάρει" τον αναγνώστη, νομίζω είναι σπάνια και απαιτεί αρκετό κόπο, ταλέντο και φυσικά πολύ μελέτη.



Palavra said:


> ..(επίσης, εγώ λέω «το λοιπόν» και δεν είμαι συνομήλικη του Κωνσταντάρα :)).



Δεν ξέρω αν το έλεγε ο Κωνσταντάρας, πάντως ξέρω ότι το έλεγε ο Παπαμιχαήλ στην ταινία "το πιό λαμπρό αστέρι" υποδυόμενος τον βαρύμαγκα καθαρευουσιάνο Θρασύβουλα! Και πιό συγκεκριμένα.."_το λοιπό_" :laugh: Οφείλω πάντως να αναγνωρίσω στον Θρασύβουλα ότι έγραψε ωραία κομμάτια.


@Earion

Δεν είπαμε ότι δεν απαντώνται οι λέξεις σε τραγούδια πόσο μάλλον στις φρέσκες εκτελέσεις και στα σύγχρονα μουσικά ακούσματα που μας παρέθεσες τα οποία χαρακτηρίζονται απο νεανικότητα και ζωντάνια. ^_^ 

Μόνο το πρώτο βίντεο άντεξα να ανοίξω και αυτό μέχρι τα πρώτα 5 δευτερόλεπτα τα οποία ήταν αρκετά για να σχηματιστούν παραστάσεις με γέρους που αποκαλούν τα παιδιά "τεντιμπόηδες" κυνηγώντας τα με ένα ξύλο μουριάς "για να γίνουν άνθρωποι" και θείτσες να κουτσομπολεύουν τις πορνόψυχες νεανίδες επειδή έκαναν αποτρίχωση στο μουστάκι τους :Ρ

Πάλι καλά τουλάχιστον που έβαλες και τα lyrics.


(χιούμορ κάνω· ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκε κανείς! )


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2018)

Νομίζω ότι υποτιμάται πολύ η (φανταστική, φυσικά) εικόνα του "μέσου" ανθρώπου όταν δεν του αναγνωρίζουμε ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα να διευρύνει το λεξιλόγιό του ανοίγοντας ένα λεξικό αν δεν ξέρει μια λέξη. Φαντάσου, σαν να λες στη Ρόουλινγκ να μη δημιουργεί ονόματα ηρώων βασισμένα σε αρχαιοελληνικούς ήρωες γιατί δεν θα το καταλάβει ο "μέσος" αναγνώστης.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2018)

Το εκειδά δεν το ξέρεις; Το τοσοδά το ξέρεις; Αν το ξέρεις, τότε ξέρεις και το εκειδά. Γιατί μη μου πεις ότι δεν μπορείς να σπάσεις τη λέξη στις δύο που την αποτελούν και να καταλάβεις τί είναι. Πιθανόν αν ξέρεις και το εδωνά. Εγώ τα χρησιμοποιώ μαζί με το ισακάτω και το ισαπάνω, το τουτοδώ, τουτοκεί, τουτονά κλπ Δεν είμαι δεινόσαυρος, μεγάλωσα στην Πάτρα κι έτσι μιλάει ο κόσμος εκεί, κι οι μορφωμένοι και καλλιεργημένοι επίσης. 

Κι εκεί νομίζω ότι είναι ένα πρόβλημα Διαβάζω μανιωδώς ό,τι πέσει στα χέρια μου από πέντε χρονών που έμαθα να διαβάζω. Μικρή είχα διαβάσει άπειρη κλασσική λογοτεχνία και είχα μάθει ένα σωρό λέξεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ανοίγω λεξικό ή να ρωτάω τους μεγάλους. Λίγη σύνθεση, λίγη ανάλυση, λίγη σύγκριση με άλλες λέξεις, έτσι μαθαίνει κανείς τη γλώσσα. Παρατηρώ όμως ότι πολλοί έχουν απορίες που ισχυρίζονται ότι τους χαλάνε την κατανόηση. Κι αν εδώ κι εκεί μια λέξη δεν μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί τί πειράζει; Γιατί επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ την ευχαρίστηση της ανάγνωσης; Αν δηλαδή δεν ξέρει κανείς τί είναι η ρεντιγκότα και απλά αντιληφθεί από το συγκείμενο ότι πρόκειται για είδος ενδύματος τί σημασία έχει αν πρόκειται για σακκάκι, για φράκο ή για παλτό;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2018)

SBE said:


> Διαβάζω μανιωδώς ό,τι πέσει στα χέρια μου από πέντε χρονών που έμαθα να διαβάζω. Μικρή είχα διαβάσει άπειρη κλασσική λογοτεχνία και είχα μάθει ένα σωρό λέξεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ανοίγω λεξικό ή να ρωτάω τους μεγάλους. Λίγη σύνθεση, λίγη ανάλυση, λίγη σύγκριση με άλλες λέξεις, έτσι μαθαίνει κανείς τη γλώσσα. Παρατηρώ όμως ότι πολλοί έχουν απορίες που ισχυρίζονται ότι τους χαλάνε την κατανόηση. Κι αν εδώ κι εκεί μια λέξη δεν μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί τί πειράζει; Γιατί επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ την ευχαρίστηση της ανάγνωσης; Αν δηλαδή δεν ξέρει κανείς τί είναι η ρεντιγκότα και απλά αντιληφθεί από το συγκείμενο ότι πρόκειται για είδος ενδύματος τί σημασία έχει αν πρόκειται για σακκάκι, για φράκο ή για παλτό;


Έτσι ακριβώς έμαθα εγώ τα αγγλικά σε βάθος. Από τα 16-17 μου, διάβαζα μανιωδώς αγγλικά βιβλία, χωρίς στην ουσία να ανοίγω λεξικό. Και τι λεξικό ν' ανοίξω που στο σπίτι μας είχαμε μόνο το μικρούλι Divry's; Όταν συναντούσα πρώτη φορά μια λέξη που δεν ήξερα, ίσως δεν σχημάτιζα αμέσως τη σωστή εικόνα. Μετά από τη δεύτερη, τρίτη, τέταρτη φορά, ήξερα πλέον τι σημαίνει η λέξη, χωρίς να την έχω δει στο λεξικό. Εννοείται ότι διάβαζα μυθιστορήματα, και όχι από δυσνόητους συγγραφείς, αλλά η αναγνωστική μου εμπειρία ήταν μόνο θετική και η βελτίωσή μου στα αγγλικά ήταν μετά από μερικά χρόνια θεαματική.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2018)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση εδώ. 
Πρέπει κάποτε να αναγνωρίσουμε, εμείς οι παλιότεροι, ότι υπάρχει χάσμα γενεών στο λεξιλόγιο και ότι πιθανώς το σχολείο κατά τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες να έχει καλλιεργήσει κάποια δυσανεξία προς αποκλινοντες όρους ακόμα κι όταν η απόκλιση είναι ελάχιστη.

Θυμάμαι την κόρη μου και καναδυό φίλες της να μου λένε ότι προτιμούσαν τη μετάφραση του Μαρωνίτη στην Οδύσσεια από τη μετάφραση του Σίδερη, επειδή έχει πιο καθημερινές λέξεις -κάτι που εγώ το θεωρούσα μειονέκτημα αφού πιστεύω πως το έπος δεν πρέπει να μεταφράζεται με λεξιλόγιο δελτίου ειδήσεων.

Ως προς τις υποσημειώσεις, εγώ (όπως αναφέρθηκε κιόλας) είμαι υπέρ, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν δικαιολογείται η υποσημείωση σε λέξεις που υπάρχουν σε μεγάλα λεξικά. Όταν κάνω επιμέλεια παλιότερων κειμένων, δεν εξηγώ λέξεις που υπάρχουν π.χ. στον Μπαμπινιώτη.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2018)

Και για να συνεχίσω ειδικά για τις υποσημειώσεις στον Ντοστογιέφσκι.

Μια και ο φίλος wanderer αναφέρθηκε στις εκδόσεις του Γκοβόστη που τις χαρακτήρισε στεγνές, δηλ. χωρίς υποσημειώσεις και άλλο συνοδευτικό υλικό, θα του προτείνω ένα άρθρο που είχα γράψει ακριβώς για ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο, το Έγκλημα και τιμωρία στην κλασική μετάφραση του Άρη Αλεξάνδρου:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/02/20/dostojevski/

όπου γράφω για το θέμα αυτό:

...θα κλείσω με γκρίνια. Το βιβλίο είναι επανέκδοση, η μετάφραση έγινε πριν απο 70 χρόνια και ζήτημα είναι αν έχει πάρει δυο ρυτιδούλες, αλλά η επιμέλεια ήταν λειψή. Υπάρχουν αρκετά τυπογραφικά λαθάκια, κάποια απο τα οποία δυσκολεύουν την κατανόηση -για παράδειγμα, στη σελ. 559 οι «τρομερές παράφορες» πρέπει να είναι «τρομερές παραφορές». Λείπει έπειτα κάποια εισαγωγή, λείπει ο σχολιασμός -και βέβαια ο Αλεξανδρου μετέφραζε σε μια εποχή όπου δεν συνηθίζονταν οι πολλές υποσημειώσεις, αλλά σήμερα οι αναγνώστες είναι πιο απαιτητικοί στον τομέα αυτόν. Ωστόσο, μη σταθείτε στη γκρινιάρικη αυτή παρατήρηση, πρόκειται για θαυμάσια μετάφραση, σε εξαιρετική δημοτική, που σε κάποια σημεια αξιοποιεί θαυμάσια και την καθαρεύουσα για να δώσει αποχρώσεις.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 12, 2018)

@*sarant

*Σ'ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Να ξέρεις ότι συμφωνώ κι εγώ με την κόρη σου σχετικά με την μετάφραση του Μαρωνίτη (άλλωστε εγώ είμαι που σου είχα στείλει τελευταία κάποιες απορίες μου σχετικά με τις δύο μεταφράσεις στο blog σου). Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά κομμάτια απο αυτή του Σιδέρη αλλά το λεξιλόγιό του με απωθεί κάπως. Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου προτιμώ ένα πιο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο. Αυτή μου η προτίμηση δεν προκύπτει απο κάποια ενδεχόμενη άγνοια της λέξης ή οκνηρία να ψάξω σε λεξικό· είναι συνήθως και θέμα "αισθητικής". Νιώθω πιό οικεία όταν ακούω καθημερινές λέξεις. Δεν εννοώ σε καμία περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει η αφορμή να μαθαίνουμε καινούργιες λεξεις.

Πιό συγκεκριμένα αισθάνομαι άνετα με το σύγχρονο λεξιλόγιο και όχι με ένα λεξιλόγιο που το μίλαγαν γέροι. Όταν διαβάζεις σε ένα σημερινό κείμενο εκφράσεις που μυρίζουν ναφθαλίνη νομίζω αν μη τι άλλο ξενερώνεις. Όμως όπως είπα και πριν μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό που είπε ο *drsiebenmal* ότι δηλαδή πρέπει να εξετάσουμε και ποιός είναι αυτός που πρόφερε αυτή τη λέξη. Έψαξα στα γρήγορα να βρω ποιός είπε "το λοιπόν" στο κείμενο, αλλά δεν το βρήκα (και δεν σκοπεύω βασικά να ξαναψάξω). Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον το "το λοιπόν" να το είπε κάποιος ξιπασμένος γέρος αλλά πραγματικά δεν θυμάμαι που το διάβασα. Ξαναείπα πως την έκφραση "το λοιπόν" την έλεγαν οι σημερινοί παππούδες στα νιάτα τους. Σήμερα λέγεται για χιουμοριστικό λόγο ή όταν κάποιος θέλει να σε ειρωνευτεί ενώ είναι θυμωμένος παίρνοντας ένα ύφος σνομπ. Ποτέ κανένας φίλος μου, συμμαθητής μου, συμφοιτητής μου, καθηγητής μου, πρόσωπα με τα οποία συσχετίζομαι στην εργασία μου κτλ δεν λέει εκφράσεις όπως "το λοιπόν", "εκειδά" και τα συναφή. Και ναι στο χωριό μου λένε ακόμα και σήμερα το "αφτού", "εκει χάμω" , "σακά (σα =εκεί, κα=κάτω)", (εφτου κείθε) κτλ αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι τέρπομαι να τα βλέπω γραμμένα και σε βιβλία ή να τα ακούω (που δεν τα ακούω και δεν τα διαβάζω ούτως η άλλως) απο νέους ανθρώπους. Και να σου πω και κάτι; Παρατηρώ τον ίδιο θυμό τόσο απο τους γέρους στην αποστασιοποίηση μου απο αυτές τις εκφράσεις-πνεύμα εποχής, όσο απο γέρους μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχω εκφράσει την διαφωνία μου για την καθαρεύουσα (η οποία αποδεδειγμένα φρέναρε πολιτισμικά και μορφωτικά τη χώρα) ή το άσχημο πολυτονικό. Τον ίδιο σνομπισμό αλλά και την ίδια απαξίωση. Είμαι υπερ της χρήσης απαρχαιωμένων εκφράσεων αλλά μόνο σαν "εφε" (δηλαδή η περίπτωση που ανέφερε ο drsiebenmal) και πάντα συνοδευόμενες (σε περίπτωση προφανώς που είναι άγνωστες) απο μια σημείωση. Αν δεν συντρέχει τέτοιος λόγος, μου είναι αντιαισθητικό, ξενέρωτο και άσχημο να βλέπω παπουδίστικες λέξεις όπου η χρήση των οποίων δεν έχει ουσιαστικό λόγο ακόμα και αν αυτές προέρχονται απο τον καλύτερο μεταφραστή. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ακόμα και το πρεστίζ που φέρει ο μεταφραστής, μου είναι (όσο αφορά την αίσθηση που μου βγάζουν οι λέξεις σαν απλός αναγνώστης) απλά αδιάφορο.

Σχετικά με το άρθρο που αναφέρεις, το έχω διαβάσει ήδη :) Θα υποπέσω κι εγώ στον πειρασμό (και στον κίνδυνο να φανώ γλείφτης) ότι είμαι μεγάλος "φαν" σου· ήδη το βιβλίο "γλώσσα μετ'εμποδίων" είναι ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου αλλά και τα άρθρα σου που αφορούν γλωσσικά θέματα προσπαθώ να τα μελετώ προσεκτικά. Φυσικά ξεκαθαρίζω πως δεν έχω σχέση καμία με φιλολογίες, γλωσσολογίες, ξένες γλώσσες κτλ. Είναι απλά μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα απασχόληση για μένα. Πάντως διαβάζοντας το άρθρο, μάλλον θα πω το εξής παράδοξο· ότι με έπεισες-έστω και αν το αναφέρεις εμμέσως-να αγοράσω την έκδοση του Ινδίκτου (μετάφραση: Ελένη Μπακοπούλου). Είχα ήδη διαβάσει 2-3 (μικρά) έργα του Ντοστογιέφσκι απο Αλεξάνδρου, αλλά η έλλειψη υποσημειώσεων με ώθησε να ψάξω για μια πιό σύγχρονη έκδοση όσο αφορά την ύπαρξη σημειώσεων, αλλά και όσο αφορά μια πιό σύγχρονη γλώσσα. Η έκδοση του Ινδίκτου-όπως θα χεις δει κι εσύ-είναι καταπλητική σε όλα. Μόνη παραφωνία αυτή η σαβούρα το πολυτονικό. Είχα αφήσει και ένα email "διαμαρτυρίας" στον ίδιο τον εκδοτικό οίκο για το πόσο κατάφεραν να "χαλάσουν" αυτή την υπέροχη έκδοση, αλλά φυσικά απάντηση δεν έλαβα. Για να μην μακρυγορώ και κουράζω, είμαι υπερ των σημειώσεων όσο δεν πάει (με την προυπόθεση να είναι απλές και περιεκτικές) πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλάμε για λογοτεχνικά κείμενα περασμένων εποχών. Να φανταστείς το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα όταν αγόρασα την "Παναγία των Παρισίων" ήταν να δημιουργήσω στο βιβλίο σημειώσεις με τα λάθη που αναφέρεις στο άρθρο. Btw ενώ το βιβλίο επανακυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα, δυστυχώς δεν διόρθωσε ο εκδοτικός οίκος τα λαθη που ανέφερες.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2018)

Ε, με υποχρεώνεις :) Νάσαι καλά!


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2020)

Η ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΙΑΤΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ του Κ. ΝΤΙΚΕΝΣ ή
ΣΚΡΟΓΓ vs ΣΚΡΟΥΤΖ και ΔΙΚΕΝΣ vs ΝΤΙΚΕΝΣ!

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα μεταφραστική περιπέτεια είχε η διάσημη νουβέλα του Κ. Ντίκενς «A Christmas carol», η πασίγνωστη σήμερα στα ελληνικά ως «Χριστουγεννιάτικη ιστορία». Στα 1888-1890 ο λαϊκός εκδοτικός οίκος «Ελληνική Βιβλιοθήκη» εκδίδει το έργο μεταφρασμένο στην καθαρεύουσα από τον λόγιο Παναγιώτη Πανά (Καρόλου Δίκενς, «Το άσμα των Χριστουγέννων»). Έπειτα από 25 χρόνια εκδίδεται από τη νεοσύστατη τότε Παιδική Βιβλιοθήκη του Λυκείου των Ελληνίδων μια νέα μετάφραση από την Όλγα Βελλίνη στη δημοτική γλώσσα. Μια εφημερίδα της εποχής χαρακτηρίζει τη γλώσσα της μετάφρασης ως «γλώσσα του καπηλείου», αλλά οι καιροί είχαν πια αλλάξει και οι «παίδες» ή τα «παιδάρια» είχαν ήδη γίνει «παιδιά»… Απολαύστε τη σύγκριση!

Μετάφραση Π. Πανά
Ο Σκρογγ δεν απήλειψε το όνομα του γέροντος Μάρλευ. Άφησεν αυτό και μετά πολλά έτη, γεγραμμένον άνωθι της θύρας του γραφείου του: Σκρογγ και Μάρλευ. […]
Ω! Ο αγαθός Σκρογγ είχε καλώς εσφιγμένας τας χείρας! Ο γέρων αμαρτωλός ήτο φιλάργυρος, γιγνώσκων καλώς να συλλαμβάνη, ν’ αποσπά, να συστρέφη, να θλίβη, να ξέη, αλλά προπάντων ουδέποτε ν’ αφίνη. Σκληρός και απότομος, ήτο όμοιος προς πυριτόλιθον, αφ’ ου χάλυψ ουδέποτε εξήγαγε γενναίον σπινθήρα··κρυψίνους, συγκεντρωμένος όλως εις εαυτόν και μεμονωμένος, ως όστρεον. Το εν αυτώ ψύχος επάγωνε το γεγηρακός πρόσωπόν του, εδρίμυσσε την οξείαν ρίνα του, ερρυτίδου τας παρειάς του, καθίστα το βάδισμά του άκαμπτον, τα όμματά του ερυθρά και πελιδνά τα λεπτά αυτού χείλη, εκδηλούμενον και εν τη τραχύτητι της φωνής του. Πάγος εκάλυπτε διαρκώς την κεφαλήν του, τας οφρύς του, και τον λεπτόν αυτού πώγωνα. Έφερε πανταχού και πάντοτε μεθ’ εαυτού την υπό το μηδενικόν θερμοκρασίαν του. Επάγωνε το γραφείον του κατά τας ημέρας των κυνικών καυμάτων, και ουδέ κατά ένα και μόνον βαθμόν εθέρμαινε αυτό κατά τα Χριστούγεννα.

Μετάφραση Ό. Βελλίνη
Ο Σκρουτζ δεν είχε σβήσει το όνομα του γερο-Μάρλυ. Να το ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια πάνω από την πόρτα του εμπορικού: «Σκρουτζ και Μάρλυ». […]
Ω! μα ήταν σφικτοχέρης, τσιγκούνης, ψυχοβγάλτης γερο-κολασμένος ο Σκρουτζ! Σκληρός σαν τσακμακόπετρα, που ατσάλι δεν της έβγαλε ποτέ φωτιά, αμίλητος σαν στρείδι. Το κρύο που είχε μέσα του επάγωσε το γέρικο πρόσωπό του, εκουτσούρεψε τη σουβλερή του μύτη, εσούφρωσε το μάγουλό του, εσκλήρυνε τη μέση του, εκοκκίνισε τα μάτια του, έκαμε τα στενά του χείλια μπλε και τη φωνή του στριγκλή. Η παγωνιά κάθονταν στο κεφάλι του και στα φρύδια του και στο σουβλερό σαγόνι του. Το κρύο το έσερνε μαζί του παντού· επάγωνε το γραφείο του στη μέση του καλοκαιριού και δεν το εζέσταινε ένα βαθμό ούτε τα Χριστούγεννα.

πηγή: FB Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2020)

Και η τεράστια απορία σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις είναι: Πόσα παιδιά γεννημένα στο τέλος του 19ου αιώνα μπορούσαν να διαβάσουν και να καταλάβουν κείμενα της καθαρεύουσας με παρόμοιο λεξιλόγιο και διατυπώσεις;


----------



## antongoun (Dec 24, 2020)

wanderer said:


> @*sarant*
> 
> Σ'ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Να ξέρεις ότι συμφωνώ κι εγώ με την κόρη σου σχετικά με την μετάφραση του Μαρωνίτη (άλλωστε εγώ είμαι που σου είχα στείλει τελευταία κάποιες απορίες μου σχετικά με τις δύο μεταφράσεις στο blog σου). Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά κομμάτια απο αυτή του Σιδέρη αλλά το λεξιλόγιό του με απωθεί κάπως. Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου προτιμώ ένα πιο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο. Αυτή μου η προτίμηση δεν προκύπτει απο κάποια ενδεχόμενη άγνοια της λέξης ή οκνηρία να ψάξω σε λεξικό· είναι συνήθως και θέμα "αισθητικής". Νιώθω πιό οικεία όταν ακούω καθημερινές λέξεις. Δεν εννοώ σε καμία περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει η αφορμή να μαθαίνουμε καινούργιες λεξεις.
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα, Wanderer,

Απλώς μια σκέψη: Αν ξεκινήσει κανείς να σε διαβάζει από αυτό το ποστ και μετά πάει στο πρώτο σου, ίσως να δυσκολευτεί να πιστέψει ότι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος που εκφράζεται τόσο σωστά συντακτικά και με τέτοια ακρίβεια, χρησιμοποιώντας ενίοτε με άνεση και λόγιους τύπους (τέρπομαι), ο οποίος επίσης έχει και σχετικά πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο (συντρέχει, μακρηγορώ, ώθησε να κ.ά.) προβληματίστηκε τόσο πολύ με τις λέξεις που αναφέρεις εκεί - τόσο ώστε να τις θεωρήσει μεταφραστικές αστοχίες. Άρα, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η βασική αιτία για την οποία σου ξενίζουν διάφορα κείμενα είναι ακριβώς το ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει, όπως λες, αρκετά βιβλία. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως αν συνεχίσεις να διαβάζεις λογοτεχνία, και στο πρωτότυπο και σε μετάφραση, εσύ ο ίδιος καταλήξεις να διαφωνείς με τον εαυτό σου ύστερα από 1-2 χρόνια. Με αυτό δεν εννοώ ότι όλα είναι καλά καμωμένα στον χώρο των εκδόσεων, ότι δεν πρέπει ποτέ και πουθενά να υπάρχουν υποσημειώσεις, ότι δεν υπάρχουν κακές μεταφράσεις κτλ. κτλ., απλώς εκφράζω μια σκέψη, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι και εδώ και στον προηγούμενο προβληματισμό για τον Παπαδιαμάντη τα παραδείγματα που δίνεις είναι μάλλον υπερβολικά. Και διαβάζοντας το ίδιο σου το ποστ που παραθέτω πιο πάνω, η υπερβολή των παραδειγμάτων σου στα μάτια μου φάνηκε πιο έντονη.


----------



## Earion (Dec 25, 2020)

daeman said:


> εδρίμυσσε την οξείαν ρίνα του


Κύριε! Να πω κάτι; Εμένα αυτή η έκφραση μου άρεσε.
Εκείνο το ρήμα *δριμύσσω*... θα ήθελα να το είχαμε κρατήσει στη δημοτική.

Δρίμυξε την καρδιά μου η παράκληση της μάνας του αρρώστου για λίγο χυλό.
Δριμυστικά επιτέθηκε ο βουλευτής της αντιπολίτευσης στην αγόρευση του υπουργού.
Δριμώθηκε η επίδοση του Γιάννη Αντετοκούνμπο από το πείσμα να πάρει το πρωτάθλημα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2020)

Earion said:


> Εκείνο το ρήμα *δριμύσσω*... θα ήθελα να το είχαμε κρατήσει στη δημοτική.


Καλά, και το _δριμώνω_ της δημοτικής (_αφρίζουν και δριμώνουν_ | _θα δριμώσει ο χειμώνας_ | _δρίμωσε ο καιρός_), πρόκοψε...

Καλημέρα, καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## SBE (Dec 26, 2020)

Καλά για το Ο στο Σκρογκ. Το dg πώς έγινε γγ;


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 26, 2020)

wanderer said:


> Η έκδοση του Ινδίκτου-όπως θα χεις δει κι εσύ-είναι καταπλητική σε όλα. Μόνη παραφωνία αυτή η σαβούρα το πολυτονικό. Είχα αφήσει και ένα email "διαμαρτυρίας" στον ίδιο τον εκδοτικό οίκο για το πόσο κατάφεραν να "χαλάσουν" αυτή την υπέροχη έκδοση, αλλά φυσικά απάντηση δεν έλαβα



Σίγουρα καταλαβαίνω σωστά, σίγουρα δεν κάνεις πλάκα;

Ότι θεωρείς "σαβούρα" το πολυτονικό εάν το επιλέγει κάποιος εκδότης και ότι έστειλες και διαμαρτυρία γιατί λέει "χάλασαν" την έκδοση αφενός αλλά υπονόμευσαν και την "απόλαυσή" σου αφετέρου, με τη "σαβούρα" τους αυτή;

Δεν έχω σκοπό να απαντήσω (όπως "φυσικά" δεν σου απάντησε και ο εκδότης), μόνο ρωτώ για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν κάνεις πλάκα...


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2020)

SBE said:


> Καλά για το Ο στο Σκρογκ. Το dg πώς έγινε γγ;


Δεν υπάρχει «dg» για να δείξει την προφορά. Λογικό είναι για την εποχή εκείνη να μεταγράψουν το Scrooge σε Σκρογγ αν δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την προφορά του ονόματος, αν το διαβάζουν σαν είναι rag ή rogue.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 26, 2020)

Με πολύ δισταγμό και συστολή προσθέτω κι εγώ εδώ το δικό μου πρόσφατο πόνημα: η _Χριστουγεννιάτικη ιστορία _του Ντίκενς σε κόμικ, από τις εκδόσεις Μικρός Ήρως, με τις οποίες συνεργάζομαι εδώ και μερικούς μήνες. Αν θεωρείτε ότι είναι διαφήμιση και δεν πρέπει να αναρτηθεί εδώ, σβήστε το.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Με πολύ δισταγμό και συστολή προσθέτω κι εγώ εδώ το δικό μου πρόσφατο πόνημα: η _Χριστουγεννιάτικη ιστορία _του Ντίκενς σε κόμικ, από τις εκδόσεις Μικρός Ήρως, με τις οποίες συνεργάζομαι εδώ και μερικούς μήνες. Αν θεωρείτε ότι είναι διαφήμιση και δεν πρέπει να αναρτηθεί εδώ, σβήστε το.


Πρώτον, μπράβο! Δεύτερον, τη δουλειά μας να τη διαφημίζουμε και να τη χιλιοδιαφημίζουμε εδώ μέσα. Και να τη στηρίζουμε. Με όλη μας την καρδιά.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 26, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Με πολύ δισταγμό και συστολή προσθέτω κι εγώ εδώ το δικό μου πρόσφατο πόνημα: η _Χριστουγεννιάτικη ιστορία _του Ντίκενς σε κόμικ, από τις εκδόσεις Μικρός Ήρως, με τις οποίες συνεργάζομαι εδώ και μερικούς μήνες. Αν θεωρείτε ότι είναι διαφήμιση και δεν πρέπει να αναρτηθεί εδώ, σβήστε το.


Συγχαρητήρια γι' αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλά δε μου άρεσε καθόλου που ο μεταφραστής ως συντελεστής θεωρείται από τον εκδοτικό οίκο ανύπαρκτος (αόρατος; ), μια λεπτομέρεια μικρότερης μάλλον αξίας από τον αριθμό των σελίδων, π.χ.


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 26, 2020)

Τα συχαρίκια κι από μένα! 
Ελπίζω στο εσώφυλλο του βιβλιαρίου να αναγράφεσαι...

Δεν πάμε καλά μου φαίνεται...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 27, 2020)

Φυσικά και αναφέρεται το όνομά μου μέσα. 
Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη από τη συνεργασία μας.
Το ερώτημα περί διαφήμισης ήταν περισσότερο επειδή σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως είναι άσχετο στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, που αφορά το λεξιλόγιο. Αλλά εμμέσως είναι εντός θέματος, μια που είχα κι εγώ να σκεφτώ θέματα λεξιλογίου. Γενικά προσπάθησα να έχω ένα βατό, σύγχρονο λεξιλόγιο, με έναν ελαφρύ τόνο "εποχής" ας πούμε, ίσα-ίσα για να δημιουργεί ατμόσφαιρα, αλλά να είναι κατανοητό πάντα. Ωστόσο η μετάφρασή μου δεν έγινε από το κείμενο του Ντίκενς, βέβαια, αλλά από το κείμενο του κόμικ, έτσι όπως το είχαν ήδη διασκευάσει οι δημιουργοί του.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 28, 2020)

Αυτά όμως δεν είναι ωραία - μας πόνεσαν τα μάτια μας


----------



## wanderer (Jan 13, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Καλησπέρα, Wanderer,
> 
> Απλώς μια σκέψη: Άρα, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η βασική αιτία για την οποία σου ξενίζουν διάφορα κείμενα είναι ακριβώς το ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει, όπως λες, αρκετά βιβλία. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως αν συνεχίσεις να διαβάζεις λογοτεχνία, και στο πρωτότυπο και σε μετάφραση, εσύ ο ίδιος καταλήξεις να διαφωνείς με τον εαυτό σου ύστερα από 1-2 χρόνια.


Καλησπέρα Antongoun. Το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ. Πιθανόν να χεις δίκιο. Βέβαια αν κατάλαβα καλά κάποιοι τάχθηκαν υπερ μου (υπερ του κειμένου μου εννοώ) όπως και συμφώνησαν και στο κείμενό μου για την έκδοση Παπαδιαμάντη. Οπότε είναι ίσως μια ένδειξη ότι μπορεί να χω και λίγο δίκιο. Καταλήγω όμως ότι σίγουρα σε μεγάλο βαθμό έχεις δίκιο


----------



## wanderer (Jan 13, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Σίγουρα καταλαβαίνω σωστά, σίγουρα δεν κάνεις πλάκα;
> 
> Ότι θεωρείς "σαβούρα" το πολυτονικό εάν το επιλέγει κάποιος εκδότης και ότι έστειλες και διαμαρτυρία γιατί λέει "χάλασαν" την έκδοση αφενός αλλά υπονόμευσαν και την "απόλαυσή" σου αφετέρου, με τη "σαβούρα" τους αυτή;
> 
> Δεν έχω σκοπό να απαντήσω (όπως "φυσικά" δεν σου απάντησε και ο εκδότης), μόνο ρωτώ για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν κάνεις πλάκα...


Σαβούρα εννοούμε κάτι άχρηστο. Κάτι περιττό. Μη το βλέπεις σαν βρισιά. Ίσως να κάνουμε και λίγο χιούμορ. Επίσης και ο αγαπητός Κ. Σαραντάκος "θάβει" το πολυτονικό και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην έκδοση της Άννας Καρένινα (Αγρα). Και ο ίδιος "διαμαρτύρεται" χαρακτηρίζοντας το πολυτονικό σα "σκουλικάκια". 

Πάντως πλάκα έκανα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2021)

@wanderer, σταμάτα σε παρακαλώ τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις — οι οποίες όχι μόνον δεν προσθέτουν απολύτως τίποτα στην όλη συζήτηση, αλλά χαλάνε και το κλίμα που χαρακτηρίζει το φόρουμ μας.

@SBE, αν όντως πιστεύεις πως κάποιος είναι τρολ, don't feed it.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2021)

Επίσης, @wanderer (και κάθε άλλος) που θέλει να κάνει κάποια παρέμβαση σε κάτι που έχει γράψει και χρονικά δεν πρόλαβε, αρκεί να ανεβάσει κάτι σχετικό και κάποιος διαχειριστής θα αναλάβει τα δέοντα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2021)

Απουσίασα δυο μέρες για λόγους υγείας και ήρθε και βρήκα μια όξυνση της κατάστασης. Έπρεπε να έχω δράσει νωρίτερα, από το ποστ περί τρολ. Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να εννοεί κανείς με αυτή τη λέξη, αλλά φαίνεται να έχει πολλές σημασίες και είναι παρεξηγήσιμη. Θεωρώ ότι ο w. ανήκει στους νέους ανθρώπους που γνωρίζω κυρίως μέσα από τηλεπαιχνίδια οι οποίοι έχουν περίεργα κενά στις γνώσεις τους. Πρέπει να προσέχουμε πώς τους κρίνουμε από το ύψος των δεκαετιών μας, ως άνθρωποι που βαλθήκαμε να κατακτήσουμε πολλές γνώσεις κι ακόμα περισσότερο λεξιλόγιο. Και αξίζει να μάθουμε πράγματα από τους προβληματισμούς τους και να τους βοηθήσουμε χωρίς να τους αποπαίρνουνε. Σε κάποιο σημείο ο θιχθείς έδειξε ότι δεν μπορεί να χειριστεί μια επίθεση, οξύνοντας τη συζήτηση ακόμα περισσότερο. Αυτό είναι ένα φαινόμενο που βλέπουμε να επαναλαμβάνεται στα ΜΚΔ, αλλά έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι δεν θα συμβαίνει εδώ. Μια χαρά πήγαιναν οι ανταλλαγές απόψεων σ’ αυτό το νήμα και ελπίζω να έχω αποκαταστήσει σωστά την ηρεμία. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν αναγκάστηκα να σβήσω λίγα μηνύματα, αλλά και στη συζήτηση για τον Τραμπ είμαι υπέρ της λογοκρισίας σε βάρος του.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2021)

Δεν θεωρώ ή μάλλον είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν είναι τρολ ο χρήστης που ξεκίνησε το νήμα. Την ίδια σκέψη πρέπει να έκαναν και όσοι άλλοι του απάντησαν και πήραν μέρος στη συζήτηση. Ακόμα κι αν όλοι έχουμε κάνει λάθος, δεν νιώθουμε καλά όταν αρχίζουν αχρείαστες κόντρες. Οπότε κλείνω το νήμα και πάμε για άλλα.


----------

